# Queen's Park, Ladbroke Grove, Maida Vale, London



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Greetings.

Just wondering if any of you are residing in the Queen's Park, Kensal Grove/Rise, Ladbroke Grove to Maida Vale areas as I'd loved to get some/any thoughts on living in the Queen's Park Conservation Estate specifically, to the wider W9 and W10 areas, please.

Many thanks.


----------



## KylieJ (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, I lived and worked there for two years, in Cricklewood, NW9/Kilburn NW6, which was walking distance to Queens Park. Out of that selection, I'd say Maida Vale is the best. Queens park is nice, but it is a bit boring, and it can get a bit annoying as you have to change tubes to get in to the city, and it's annoying when you want to meet people, or get to the airport etc. I found myself spending more time trying to get to other areas of London rather than staying in the area, as there is more to do elsewhere. Also, i didn't like the high streets, they're a bit dirty and dull, and I felt a bit scared walking back from the tube at night. But that's just me, other people might have different opinions, of course. 

Have you lived in the UK before? I am just about to move back myself, I think the best way to do it, is to look at the tube map. See what areas you like along the main tube lines, and it will save you so much time and effort, also being near a big park is always nice, as in your spare time, you can get a bit of nature in! 

This time I am looking at the Notting Hill/Paddington/Hyde Park area, as it is really nice, there's lots to do, and it has easy access to anywhere I want to get to on the tube, plus it felt a bit safer. I know they are expensive, but we are just going to get a tiny studio flat! 

Being on the Jubilee line is good, as you get a nice straight run in to the city, as is the district line. 

Hope I helped. Really, I am just typing to distract myself from the fact that my Visa application to the UK is coming tomorrow and I have no idea if it is approved or not!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Kylie,

Thanks for the reply. Very helpful.

Yes, I lived in the UK for 6 years a while back. I know London quite well due to working in the news media and seeing a lot of London (and the UK).  I am returning to London for work with my company. It was going to be Dubai for the last year but that has infuriatingly fallen through.

The travel (therefore housing) issue is that our main office is on Grays Inn Road, near Russell Square (Kings Cross Stn), the warehouse where my gear is housed is in Acton and the third destination I/we need is Heathrow.

So the southern end of Maida Vale is our main choice as it has the easiest access to go up and down the A40 and/or for Paddington Station, but naturally it is expensive.

The high street on Salusbury Road in Queens Park is dull compared to many others. But I do like the pub/small community/shop area. And the park itself is lovely, from memory. Seemingly the houses in the QP Conservation Estate (Ladbroke Grove), just below Kilburn Lane by far have the best value either buying or renting. The scare factor does worry me though as I had friends that lived on Ashmore Road, just over the bridge from the tube and they used to say the same thing. The whole area is not renowned for its safety, unfortunately. 

Anyway, thanks for the reply and good food for thought. The areas that you mention are worth a look too, but I fear too expensive for buying (what we want). But they are on our list too.

Good luck with the visa. The Brits lOvE Aussies  - as we keep the country running.


----------



## Moving2UK (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't live in any of those areas yet (or the UK for that matter), but I may soon. Have been considering Maida Vale as one option for my family. From your previous experience in the UK, would you say Maida Vale is a safe area for a family with young children? 

Good luck with your move back to the UK!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't have children but I always see kids around the heart of Maida Vale (then and when I go back for visits). There's plenty of mothers and prams and I think there are a lot of schools in the area. I can PM you a reliable real estate website that lists all the schools on the map attached to each property finding, if you like. But, yes, Maida Vale has some very nice pockets within a larger, nicer coat than some surrounding coats, so to speak. So, if I had kids, I would be happy for them to be growing up there. Easily. 

Good luck with your move as well.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Coat?


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

A lazy attempt, but I meant metaphorically.


----------



## nochocolatelikehome (Oct 27, 2011)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you are residing in the Queen's Park, Kensal Grove/Rise, Ladbroke Grove to Maida Vale areas as I'd loved to get some/any thoughts on living in the Queen's Park Conservation Estate specifically, to the wider W9 and W10 areas, please.
> 
> Many thanks.


Most of the properties are now very expensive. There used to be some good bargains to be had in neighbouring W9/W10 areas but they soon became upcoming areas and the prices rocketed 5 years ago and have failed to come back down to reality 

Good luck though


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

I know. Frustrating, isn't it. But has it not been the same for most suburbs in and around central London? I was doing some background research on W9 and W10 and since 2000 every property has had a 100% increase on the initial buying price. Even the crap ones on Kilburn Lane, for example. And you're right, some properties in the last 5 years are extortionately priced for where and what they are.

But that's my concern, the reality of these suburbs. Has the affluence grown generally across the board or is it limited to a select few streets? No point in getting a million dollar house or apartment (comparatively to the pound) if you don't feel safe walking down Harrow Road or getting to the tube stations at Queen's Park, Kensal Rise or even Warrick Avenue.


----------



## Moving2UK (Oct 24, 2011)

On that note, are there certain areas to stay away from in Maida Vale? Areas you wouldn't want to live in or go on a walk with little kids? Are there homeless projects or other poverty stricken or high crime areas around there?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Moving2UK said:


> On that note, are there certain areas to stay away from in Maida Vale? Areas you wouldn't want to live in or go on a walk with little kids? Are there homeless projects or other poverty stricken or high crime areas around there?


The thing about London, except for the most exclusive and expensive areas like Mayfair and Belgravia, is that it has a curious mixture of affluence and deprivation side by side. So your particular street may be ok with nice families etc, but just round the corner there may be a cluster of social housing with poverty, crime and anti-social behaviour. Most Londoners manage ok, but you need to be streetwise and look after your personal safety. This is certainly the case in Kensal Rise, Kilburn, Queen's Park etc. Maida Vale is more upmarket, with prices to match, though even then you need to take basic precautions. 

When house-hunting, make sure you explore the neighbourhood in the evenings and weekends as well as daytime, as its character can change dramatically.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Moving2UK said:


> On that note, are there certain areas to stay away from in Maida Vale? Areas you wouldn't want to live in or go on a walk with little kids? Are there homeless projects or other poverty stricken or high crime areas around there?


Maida Vale is a nice area. It might get a little scruffier as you get closer to the border with Kilburn, but I mean scruffy, not dangerous. The biggest downside to me of Maida Vale is that the Bakerloo Line is the only tube line which serves the area and that is one of the tube lines I use least. From a commuting standpoint, depending on where you work of course, you will probably need to change trains at rush hour. Not my favorite thing to do. 

As far as services, there are restaurants and a couple of convenience stores as well as a decent butcher, but no decent sized grocery store.


----------



## Moving2UK (Oct 24, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Maida Vale is a nice area. It might get a little scruffier as you get closer to the border with Kilburn, but I mean scruffy, not dangerous. The biggest downside to me of Maida Vale is that the Bakerloo Line is the only tube line which serves the area and that is one of the tube lines I use least. From a commuting standpoint, depending on where you work of course, you will probably need to change trains at rush hour. Not my favorite thing to do.
> 
> As far as services, there are restaurants and a couple of convenience stores as well as a decent butcher, but no decent sized grocery store.


All good things to think about. I really appreciate the info from Nyclon and Joppa. How are the areas between Maida Vale and Paddington with regard to safety and family-friendliness? Any idea where the closest good-sized grocery store is?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Moving2UK said:


> All good things to think about. I really appreciate the info from Nyclon and Joppa. How are the areas between Maida Vale and Paddington with regard to safety and family-friendliness? Any idea where the closest good-sized grocery store is?


There is a Waitrose (grocery store) a 5-7 minute bus ride south down Maida Vale Road which turns into Edgware Road. Not bad at all, but I think you've mentioned that you have a small child and 1 on the way. Buses are completely doable with strollers but if this is not something you're used to you may find it a bit daunting at 1st. This Waitrose does deliver, but I'm not sure if there is a delivery charge.

Both Marylebone and Bayswater are near Paddington.


----------

